# too + adjective (too much, too expensive etc.)



## ujjain

The coffee is too expensive.
 I ate too much.
 You walk too fast.


 I have been trying to find out the translation of too in such  contexts, but I have failed. I have asked for translations of these  sentences, but I have so far not found a pattern. Comparable to my other  topic, where I wonder about "not... anymore".


----------



## Rallino

You can use "çok" in all those sentences.

The coffee is too expensive. = Kahve çok pahalı.
I ate too much. = Çok fazla yedim.
You walk too fast. = Çok hızlı yürüyorsun.


----------



## ujjain

Thanks! I didn't know çok was used for both "too" and "very".


----------



## sound shift

This would explain why some Turks I knew always said "very" + adjective and never said "too" + adjective. How do we then explain to a Turk that "too" and "very" are not the same in English? How can we say in Turkish: "This suitcase is very heavy, but it's not _too _heavy for me"?


----------



## Rallino

You can tell him that most often than not _too_ is used negatively, like, to the extent that it's not useful anymore. Perhaps tell him the following two sentences within context:
_I need a very small box for my jewellery.
This box is too small to contain my jewellery.

_


> How can we say in Turkish: "This suitcase is very heavy, but it's not _too _heavy for me"?



Normally, saying: _Bu valiz çok ağır; ama benim için o kadar ağır değil_ would do just fine. However, if you want to emphasize the difference between _very_ and _too_, you can translate _too_ by "aşırı".

Eğer bir şey _aşırı_ ağırsa, o şeyi kaldırmak neredeyse imkânsızdır.


----------



## sound shift

Thank you.


----------



## sufler

Hmm.. so can't we say, for example: *Kahve çok fazla pahalı* or  *Kahve fazla pahalı*?
Is this sentence correct with çok only?


----------



## Rallino

sufler said:


> Hmm.. so can't we say, for example: *Kahve çok fazla pahalı* or  *Kahve fazla pahalı* ?
> Is this sentence correct with çok only?



We don't use _çok fazla + adjective_. It sounds wrong.


----------



## Melaike

sound shift said:


> This would explain why some Turks I knew always said "very" + adjective and never said "too" + adjective. How do we then explain to a Turk that "too" and "very" are not the same in English? How can we say in Turkish: "This suitcase is very heavy, but it's not _too _heavy for me"?



You can say it this way too : ''Bu valiz epey/oldukça  ağır ama benim için çok da/o kadar da ağır değil''


----------



## sound shift

Thank you.


----------

